

Pi calculated to a record 2.5 trillion decimals - gnosis
http://www.pinktentacle.com/2009/08/pi-calculated-to-a-record-2-5-trillion-decimals/

======
quizbiz
why?

~~~
gnosis
Well, in the article it says it was done to test a new supercomputer.

But lots of mathematicians are interested in investigating the mysteries of
pi, so I'm sure they're happy to have more digits to ponder over.

